# New Bike?



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Guys, I need a diversion. I'm going stir crazy. I'm about 2 days away from opening the front door with my axe saying, "Here's Johnnie!!!"

So, I've been thinking of a diversion, something to put my thought and time into.

As some of you may remember, I got into biking a while back, and bought a Honda NSR. I've decided to sell that (on the 'bay) and with the proceeds get a Honda Varadero.

I've always like them and hope it all comes off. AT the moment, to save cash, I'm looking at a company called RS Motorcycles, in Halifax. They take insurance damaged bikes and sell them. I've done a fair bit of research and they seem very reputable. I've found one bike which has nothing but minor scuffs on it, but with a superb saving. Obviously I can carry out certain 'checks' at my end and all is in order.

Anyway, whaty do you guys think, the bike seems to get excellent reviews (I'm not in the least bit bothered about speed)


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

..and a wee you tube vid (ignore the standard wheel burnout thing....why?!?) but gives a good idea of the size of the bike.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

If gay is your way then it's ok.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Cam, its an excellent workhorse, the engine is a bit of an old stager, but it will get you there and back til the cows come home, and with the fairing and the butty box on the back you cannot go wrong


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Cheers chaps. I love ma buttys and I'm bent as a nine bob note, so looks like the bike for me!!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

They have this, a bit more moocho macho


















Anyway, threads headed "New Bike" are copyrighted to MarkF


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

MarkF said:


> They have this, a bit more moocho macho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never knew you were a 'top of the roof' Mark









I like that very much, had to be black though


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if you want that 'style' of bke ,get a proper one


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Cammy, why don't you look at an older VFR instead of the Varadero? Plenty of decent ones around that have been looked after. Nothing wrong with the Varadero, though, if that style of bike is what you want.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

I think the Triumph comes with an extra pair of testicles!

Seriously though, how damaged was the bike you intend to purchase? A couple of years ago my car was flooded to the roof line, was written off and I was paid out. Several weeks later DVLA contaced me to say someone had applied for a tax disc for it, someone had bought it and dried it out. That to me was crazy. I'm not suggesting the bike is any way as bad but is worth asking exactly why it endend up as such a bargain.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pugster said:


> if you want that 'style' of bke ,get a proper one


I'd be interested to know exactly how much of that is actually made in the UK? Or is it just assembled here?
















But I won't bore you all with yet another picture of my _real_ 1937 Triumph....or my 1935 Matchless Silver Hawk.

Cheers

Silver Hawk!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

allaction said:


> I think the Triumph comes with an extra pair of testicles!
> 
> Seriously though, how damaged was the bike you intend to purchase? A couple of years ago my car was flooded to the roof line, was written off and I was paid out. Several weeks later DVLA contaced me to say someone had applied for a tax disc for it, someone had bought it and dried it out. That to me was crazy. I'm not suggesting the bike is any way as bad but is worth asking exactly why it endend up as such a bargain.


They have to list exactly what the damage is in the description. It's minor cosmetic damage (scuffing to o/s). Some of the bikes have major damage, but they have to describe it exactly.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Cammy,unless you know exactly what you are looking at and doing with regard to buying damaged bikes,i would say leave it alone and spend a few quid extra on a straight one,damaged bikes rarely work out cheaper to buy and repair than nice undamaged examples,by the time you factor in unexpected costs and labour figures,its not often cost effective unless you are in the trade to do so,also resale of a "HPI Positive" insurance categorised bike will also be considerably harder than a clear example.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> If gay is your way then it's ok.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> Cheers chaps. I love ma buttys and I'm bent as a nine bob note, so looks like the bike for me!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Did you know Varadero is Spanish for gay scottish copper?









get your derry boots on and enjoy mate!


----------

